# Nikon 1 J3 or Olympus E-PM2



## sebier (Jun 2, 2013)

So, have decided to purchase a mirrorless due to the pocket friendly feature. My point and shoot is frustrating and the D600 is beautiful but a beast. 

a) All my camera are and have been Nikon.... so my gut says Nikon. BUT the Olympus E-PM2 is currently at a very attractive price point... ($400 w 14-42mm lens)

b) I have no cash. Ideally under $500 but may make a slight adjustment for a Nikon if it is justified.

What are peoples experience with either of the cameras or suggestions?


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

I don't own either cameras.  So you must be wondering why I am replying?   

*Everything else being equal*, the E-PM2 should have better IQ than the J1 simply because of the larger sensor.  I am sure people will argue this one but again, it's everything else being equal.  The M4/3 for now, also has more options to choose from when it comes to pancake lenses to keep it pocket-friendly.

The only reason why I could think of in general if you want the J1 is if you already own a few Nikkor AF-S lenses.  You can then buy an adaptor to use it with the J1.

I know there are many more things you can compare between the two....J1 should have better video capabilities if you care about video.


----------



## sebier (Jun 4, 2013)

@Centropolis

Thanks for the response, that was my rational between the two as well. I'm not sure if I can justify shelling out cash for a mirrorless... they really only have the size as a draw, at least in the lower price range, the examples I can find of photos shot on both from flickr just feel washed out. The cash could be put towards a macro for the main or perhaps a secondary DSLR... a DX to lug around for everyday usage. For twice the cost can get a 7100 for everyday then keep the 600 for task oriented shooting. :/


----------



## ann (Jun 4, 2013)

Why not go to a camera store and handle each.  Several years ago I was thinking about getting the Nikon but after handling it for an hour or so, decided it just didn't fit my needs. I am a long time nikon user and with lots of lens it made sense to get one for a p&s , but I went with a Pen instead as it felt better.


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 5, 2013)

sebier said:


> @Centropolis
> 
> Thanks for the response, that was my rational between the two as well. I'm not sure if I can justify shelling out cash for a mirrorless... they really only have the size as a draw, at least in the lower price range, the examples I can find of photos shot on both from flickr just feel washed out. The cash could be put towards a macro for the main or perhaps a secondary DSLR... a DX to lug around for everyday usage. For twice the cost can get a 7100 for everyday then keep the 600 for task oriented shooting. :/



You can pick up a used GF2/GF3/E-PL2 with a kit lens for about $300.  I see them all the time here in Toronto.  The D7100 is triple that price for just the body.  Also, the D7100 is not that much smaller than the D600.  So if you want something pocket-friendly like you said in your original post, you're definitely not looking at DSLRs.

I would argue that even M4/3 is not pocket-friendly either unless you have a pancake lens.  Depending on your use and expectations from this smaller camera, you may even want to look at something like a prosumer P&S like a Canon S100, Nikon P330, Panasonic LX5/7 etc.  Those are P&Ss.  It doesn't sound like you want to spend too much money but they also have APS-C "P&Ss" like Nikon Coolpix A.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 5, 2013)

You could get a kit Nikon 1 J2 for cheaper and might include an additional 30-110mm lens.   Is a pretty nice system.


----------

